# Vistana Beach Club Jensen Beach



## lgreenspan (Mar 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any updated information concerning this resort? I have reservations in June and I am somewhat concerned after having read many mixed reviews. I have a Sat. check-in which from what I understand puts me in the newer building. Can I expect a resort of Gold Crown status?

Dave


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 28, 2006)

Building #2 (Saturday checkin) will probably not be renovated by that time. Supposedly they started this month with Building #1.  However, Building #2 did not sustain as much water damage from the hurricanes. 

I would say that the units are at the bottom range of a Gold Crown resort right now.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 29, 2006)

My biggest problem with that resort is that the pool is so small they don't have enough room for everyone.  It gets so crowded they put chairs on the roof over the parking area so there would be more room.  Get to the pool early to get a chair!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 30, 2006)

Or just go to the beach.


----------



## Kola (Mar 30, 2006)

We have Friday check in this July.  Does this mean we get a unit in Bldg. #1 facing the ocean ?  Are all units in Bdlg. #1 undergoing renovation ?  Is the beach now in good condition ?

Kola


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, it means you should be in Building #1 which is oceanfront.  They are starting the renovations on the top floor and moving down.  Since I do not know how fast the renovations are going and you won't know what floor you are on until you get there it is hard to tell whether you will be in a renovated unit or not.  

They were rebuilding the beach last spring when we were there, unfortunately there were another couple of hurricanes since then.

Please post an email when you get back as to the progress of the renovations and the beach.


----------



## Kola (Apr 1, 2006)

Hope somebody will update the information before we go there in July. Do you happen to know what exactly is being renovated ( like new carpets, furniture, appliances, etc. ) ? Is there a special program or resort facilities for small children ?  

Kola


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 2, 2006)

*I will post a update in June*

I will update following my June 17th - June 24th visit.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 3, 2006)

The renovations are going to be complete:  New counters, new carpets, everything.  And the renovations are supposed to be first-rate -- to bring the resort up to Starwood status.  I will try to scan the photos from the brochure the owners were sent.  

Unfortunately until all the units are renovated, some are quite dilapidated from the hurricane water damage.


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 5, 2006)

*Dilapidated - Gold Crown ????*



			
				JUDIE25 said:
			
		

> The renovations are going to be complete:  New counters, new carpets, everything.  And the renovations are supposed to be first-rate -- to bring the resort up to Starwood status.  I will try to scan the photos from the brochure the owners were sent.
> 
> Unfortunately until all the units are renovated, some are quite dilapidated from the hurricane water damage.



I find your desciption of dilapidated most disturbing concerning my vacation trade into what I thought was a Gold Crown resort.

Dave


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 5, 2006)

Owners have been told that there is over $1,000,000 damage from the hurricanes.  Other resorts (like Turtle Reef next door) closed down after the hurricane.  Vistana was only closed for a couple of weeks while there was no power on the island.

I feel that they have done a great job of cleaning up after the hurricanes (4 between 2004 and 2005).  However there is damage to the curtains and carpets that need to be replaced.  This is a short term problem that is being addressed by the current renovation.


----------



## meraboss (Apr 12, 2006)

It seems that my "tuning in" to the Vistana Beach Club chat is timely or beyond timely as I have reservations beginning this Saturday, April 15th.

I guess I will be the guinea pig for all who follow and I will update this thread when I return after the 22nd.  If anyone has any newer information I would appreciate a heads up.  I will call the club today for an update on expectations.


----------



## meraboss (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is the latest scoop from the Vistana Beach Resort direct from a conversation with Dennis at the club.

The beach restoration is completed and in fine shape.  The renovation of the top two floors of the ocean front building due to start soon.

We will be checking in on Saturday and will be in the front building.  He assured us that all was in decent shape and ready for our visit.  Repairs had been done but renovations for a major upgrade were about to start.

I believe these folks are pros at maintaining an ongoing property during limited (say two floors at a time) whewre they can isolate the disturbance of noise, dust etc.

I am more comforatbale than I was this morning and will put out a report on this thread when I return after the 23rd.

Dick


----------



## Kola (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Dick

I will be looking forward to your update.

Kola


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dick -- see if you can get into the sample unit.  Let us know a little more about the renovations that are ongoing.


----------



## meraboss (Apr 14, 2006)

Judie and Kols;

I will try on the sample unit and will report as soon as I return next Sunday!

Judie, what are you told about the sample unit?

Dick


----------



## meraboss (Apr 14, 2006)

Judie, I checked with the club by phone tonight enquiring about the sample unit.  I was told it was occupied by "an executive."

I assume that meant a Vistana or Starwood Executive.

I'll check it out when we are there.

Dick


----------



## meraboss (Apr 23, 2006)

April 23, 2006

Dear Judie, Kola & Dave and others;

We are back in Maine following a week at Vistana Beach Club on Hutchinson's Island.

Here's my opinion.  It may not agree with yours.  First, I must say that I am a Vistana Resort (Orlando) owner and I like Vistana.  So when some issue might be "on the edge" I would probably shade in favor of Vistana.

Here is what I found and found out.

The "latest" start date for the combined renovations, upgrade and repair of the seriously damaged and currently closed top two floors of the ocean front building # 1 are slated for September.  The remainder of the property is showing its age but is very acceptable.   Colors of Vistana Aqua's ad blues, greens and pinks are a bit dated. 

I understand that owners have been assessed $200.00 per year for 5 years to assist with a signigficant overhaul of this well located resort.  Judie, I visited the sample unit and thought they had done an elegant job of refinishing.  I believe you will be enormously pleased and I feel that any Vistana Beach Club Owner will get much more than their $1,000 back and then some. All tile throughout.  New granite counter tops, pleasing colors and new furnitue everywhere.  New kitchen lighting with a bright look everywhere.

The beach is 100% wonderful.  All repaired and miles of it to walk or run.  70 - 80 feet wide or more. It is no more than 2 minutes walk from the center pool area. Words of caution here, not alarm, just good common sense.  This beach faces the open Atlantic.  It is frequently quite windy.  Often the wind is welcome as it does get hot here.  There can be a significant undertow to this waterfront and there should be some education for young swimmers as to how to handle this condition without panic should you be drawn out too far.   This is not a "turn the kids lose" waterfront!! The resort will provide beach chairs for $2.00 per day.

I would not say that this is an active "kids vacation spot" either.  We were just there during vacation week and there were many kids there but there really is not a great deal to occupy their hours.  Yes, there is a small game room and a large tv room.  Small Hot Tub and small wading pool and relatively small swimming pool.  The "legal" occupancy was shown as 20 for the pool but more than that seemed fine to me. You need to pick your time of day to enjoy the pool.  The hot tub was always busy.

OK, there are two buildings with 76 units total. Ocean Front, Building number 1, has direct ocean frontage and view.  It is farthest from the road and the road noise.  It has sunrise, facing the East, and surf noise, often fairly loud wave noise.  This 48 unit building (currently reduced to 36) has a jacuzzi and one shower per unit, not two showers.  There is a door joining the two bathrooms which can be opened or closed.  This may be a difficulty for families trying to figure out how to use the shower all on the same schedule.  These units have only one washer / dryer on each floor at the end of the building.   But...They do have ocean front!!

The rear building number 2, has street frontage and significant road noise.  It is close to the road.  35 Mile zone doing 45 much of the time.  Two showers per unit in this building plus jacuzzi in Master.  Only one hair dryer for two bedrooms and it is permanently mounted and very old, better bring yours. There is a washer dryer in each unit. 

If you were in the smaller bedroom which faces the outside walkway off the elevator, there are two twin beds.  The windows in these rooms are sliders about two feet off the floor and perhaps three feet high and they are either open for anyone to hop into your room or closed and locked.  No "effective stop" or screen or any security on these windows.  This would be an issue with families and small kids during the night.  Mine would have been "touring the island" more than in bed had they been younger!!

Kitchen was in good shape, all appliances worked properly.  Adequate supplies and dishes.  12 cup coffee maker if you wish to bring filters.

The resort does have added chaise lounges on a platform above the parking garage.  It comes off the second floor level of building two and also by stairs off the pool deck.  It was acceptable to me.

They offer free use of "noodles" in the pool area.  There is no bar or any food served here short of an ice cream social or smoothie at specific times.

Resort staff are pleasant and many very helpful and accommodating.  Especially Dennis and Elena (nights) nice people here.

Good food in local restaurants.  We liked "Strawberries" in strip shopping area near the Resort for nightly Ice Cream!  Pizza at nearby shop was pricey and only OK.  Sorry Judie, wew had reservations at Villa Parma but had to cancel, just ran out of time.  We Liked Crawdaddy's at Jensen's Beach downtown just off the island on RTE 732.

All in all this is a relaxing, reading, walking, and enjoying the beach type vacation spot.  Many stores and restaurants of every kind and description withing 5 plus miles with pretty easy island access.  We did not seek out "city life" in Stuart but it is likely there if you need it.  Many theatres along Route 1.

Lots of fishing from the beach for Blues and stripers.  Lots of pelicans and great sunrises!!

All rooms have at least a "good" ocean beach view with some obstruction from the front building.  The two structures are off set to allow for views.

I like the Vistana Beach Club and we will definitely return every few years.

When fully completed as to the upgrade, it will be first class.

I will be downloading a lot of digital pictures of the resort and pool if any would like to see the area.  They are more "from the hotel" than "of the hotel" but might help someone. 

Best to all

Dick


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Dick I will be looking forward to seeing your pictures.

Dave


----------



## Bob B (Apr 23, 2006)

Dick,
Thanks very much for your very detailed report on VBC.  We have vacationed there three times and always thought it was a wonderful family resort for young kids and relaxation.  It was good to hear how the resort is doing and I am sure they will bounce back better than ever.  Thanks again.


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 24, 2006)

This review was just posted. 

We just arrived back from Vistana this evening and we were quite surprised that RCI rates Vistana as a Gold Crown resort.

We were in the older building in a two bedroom ocean front unit. Our check in went very smoothly and the front desk personnel are very pleasant. I asked for a unit on the upper floors and was told the top two floors are closed due to the last hurricane. The lady at the front desk gave us a corner unit on the third floor. Except for the fact that the units are ocean front and the balconies are big, the unit itself was a huge

disappointment. The furnishings are very old and worn with stains and dirty and the carpets are also very old and dirty. Although the bathroom toilets, shower and kitchen were fairly clean the floors were very dirty. The sliding glass doors and screens are old and didn't even lock. The outdoor areas of the resort were kept in better condition than the inside units. 

The beach was lovely and very quiet. If you are looking for some lively bars and restaurants this is not the area for you.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Dick and lgreenspan.

The owners of the Vistana Beach Club know that the furnishings are not up to the usual Gold Crown standards right now.  --  That is why we are being assessed $1K each to renovate.  

Come back in a couple of years  -- Barring any hurricanes in the meantime and see how beautiful we can be.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 24, 2006)

Before Dick gets to post his new pics I have a few from 3 years ago I'd like to share. 

This is a view of the beach looking south from the resort:





and a view of the beach looking north:





and the view from our balcony in the back building looking over the ocean:





They can dump a million bucks into the buildings and interior furniture over the next 5 years and this will still be one of the worst Florida beaches I've ever been on.  Our visit here is one of the main reasons we decided to focus our attention on the west coast.


----------



## lgreenspan (May 2, 2006)

Meraboss , 

I would like to see any  photos you have of this resort.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 17, 2007)

*Any recent news or updates on RCI 2153*

*
Vistana's Beach Club * 

10740 S. Ocean Ave.
Jensen Beach , FL , 34957  
Phone 772/229-9200


----------



## Blondie (Jan 18, 2007)

I was there in Aug 2006 and renovations in bldg were set to begin the next week. I was told at the desk that either a Fri or Sun check in puts you in the front building (with a fantastic view of the ocean.)  The units were fine even before renovations. It is not a fancy resort at all and the pool is small and the grounds plain but the beach front lcoation cannot be beat. We rented a unit on redweek and go next month and will stay in the ocean front unit again; this time it will have been all redone.


----------



## lgreenspan (Jan 21, 2007)

*Vistana beach club pics*

Photos of pool side units from June 2006.


----------



## JimS (Jan 21, 2007)

*very nice units*

I was there in beginning of Dec. Units were finished and were beautiful. Living room had a plasma TV with bose surround. Granite counter tops in kitchen and bathroom. I stayed in Ocean view bldg--the one closer to road.


----------



## harold016 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Living room had a plasma TV with bose surround.


     At least my high maintenence fees are going to good use!!


----------



## suskey (Jan 21, 2007)

I hear ya Harold..I am an owner also. Will be there in Feb and am going to call to make sure I get a renovated unit.

Susan


----------



## donnaval (Feb 4, 2007)

We just got back from Vistana's Beach Club.  We were on the 4th floor of the oceanfront building.  We loved it!

The interior renovations earn a 90%--I can't say WOW or AWESOME because for whatever reason they opted to reinstall obviously old and used appliances in the totally gorgeous new kitchen cabinets.  The cabinetry was top shelf, with great granite tops and breakfast bar...too bad the beat up old range and microwave detracted from their appearance.  The stove was a glass-top but very worn and the elements did not heat evenly, and the microwave had crud trapped in between the glass.  The dishwasher seemed okay but was a very low-end model.  The refrigerator didn't seem quite as old as the stove and microwave, but it had a big ugly scratch on the front of the freezer section that my husband thought looked like it had been made by being strapped onto a dolly.  They tried to cover it up by pasting a notice over most of it warning that when the front door is open at the same time as the balcony window, there is a wind-tunnel effect (yep, it's true!)

But other than the appliances, everything else was top shelf.  The soft furnishings were lovely.  The plasma TV with Bose surround sound was such a big hit with hubby that he said he wouldn't mind at all if our current big screen went on the fritz and had to be replaced with one of those systems.  Bed were very comfy and the linens had a luxurious look and feel.  Two nice stools at the breakfast bar, plus an elegant dining table with six chairs--plenty of inside seating if you want to use it.  However, there was a very nice table and chairs on the deck where we ate most of our meals--who could bear to eat inside when the ocean is RIGHT THERE!

The exterior of the buildings caused a bit of trepidation upon drive-up, simply because they don't give a hint of the nice interiors.  The two buildings look disconcertingly like old-style hotel high-rises.  The minimal lobby where you check in, and the old and rickety elevator don't do much to alleviate your concerns.  But once you open your door and are smacked in the face with that incredible view, all your doubts will be erased.

We spent some time at the pool--it was never very crowded.  The water temperature was very nice--someone said they were told it is heated to 80 degrees.  It did feel so nice and warm.  We appreciated the roof-top lounges because we were able to lay out there and soak up lots of sun after the buildings shaded the pool and beach areas, and we watched a couple of sunsets that way.  But most of our water time was spent on the beach.  I found the sand a little soft for walking, but if you drive north to a public access a couple of miles up the road, the sand is firmer there (and there are more shells up that way too).

We enjoyed our unit so much that we ended up eating most meals in, which is a definite change of pace for us.  There is a Publix supermarket only a few miles south of the resort.  The few restaurants we tried did not impress us but our oceanfront "dining room" certainly did.

We would go back for sure if not for the RCI 1-in-4 rule.  The resort staff assured us that the 1-in-4 is definitely mandated by RCI.  They said there is no such restriction on II trades--and we did meet a nice fellow in the hot tub who told us they trade in through II almost every year.

(Hmmm...I've been considering hunting down a good II week on Ebay.  Now I have another reason to find one.)

The resort had a full sheet of activities, mostly crafts and some ice cream and root beer float type things--we didn't participate in any this time around.  There were very few children at the resort during our week, but some of the activities did look to be very child-friendly.  There is a small child pool in the pool area that pretty much looks like a hot tub but isn't as hot.  The adult hot tub is small as noted, but we never had any trouble finding a spot to sit!

There is wifi access in the lobby--you'll no doubt see folks sitting at a small table in the area with their laptops.  We have an old dialup laptop and accessed the internet from our unit.  Local calls are free for exchangers, 75 cents for renters.

I hope you enjoy your stay just as much as we did!


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 7, 2007)

I am very glad this resort is living up to promises to upgrade their units. I would consider visiting thier resort again if considering a quiet beach vacation.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for the report.  We have been through a tough couple of years.  We bought at the resort primarily because of the Starwood connection.  I couldn't believe that Starwood would allow the resort to get such poor reviews. 

I don't think any of us Northerners can appreciate the amount of water that washed across that island in the hurricanes.  We were at Vistana in April a few years back when a storm with 75 mph winds blew through.  It was very frightening to have your balcony furniture blowing around on the balcony.

Thank you Starwood and Vistana ownership services.  We can't wait to go back.


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for the updates.  It softens the fact that we are paying $1K every year for these improvements.   I am a little disappointed that the kitchen appliances are not being updated though.  I've been hesitant to book a stay here from all the negative reviews.  We have always traded into the Orlando Vistana.  I would love to see pics of the newly renovated interiors.   I wish Vistana would update the Beach Club owners with pictures and such.   I have to come on TUG to get my information which I find disappointing for such high maintenance fees.   
Has anyone been to the DVC resort in Vero Beach ?  I'm wondering how the beach at the Beach Club compares with this.    Thanks.


----------



## suskey (Mar 2, 2007)

I am an owner and stayed at the resort last month for the first time since the renovations. They really did a great job..I echo the comments about the appliances...wonder if they will be replacing them soon? Other than that..everything was spectacular..which makes the assement we have been paying easier to handle.

The units reminded me of the look of HGVC Las Vegas Strip ..however..with a gorgeous ocean view.

I will be back in May on an II exchange. II has units available for trade thru the end of the year.  When I trade back it it will be with II..I am so done with RCI and their antics.

Susan


----------



## CharlesS (Mar 18, 2007)

*Status of Building #3 Upgrade*



JUDIE25 said:


> Building #2 (Saturday checkin) will probably not be renovated by that time. Supposedly they started this month with Building #1.  However, Building #2 did not sustain as much water damage from the hurricanes.


The above quote is from March, 2006.  Later responses seem to imply that upgrades to Building #1 (Ocean Front, Fri or Sun checkin) are complete (I really am not sure if they are complete).

My question relates to Building #2 (Ocean View, Sat checkin).  Are they working on Building #2 now, or have they finished, or, if not, when will they finish?

Charles


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I do not know how far the renovations to Bldg #2 are.  We won't be going to the Beach resort this year.  Hopefully any hurricane activitiy will be minimal so that we don't start this all over again.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 22, 2007)

Just saw a week on E-bay opening bid of $97 and no one is bidding. Maint. fees listed as $1080 yr. I hope this is not a indication that all ocean front resorts maint. fees will be rising to that level.


----------



## sjudge (Apr 1, 2007)

*Just Returned*

Just stayed at Vistana BC for spring training, really nice upgrade package, much more substantial storm proof sliding doors, and a real step in the right direction.  Starwood has neglected this resort though, and needs to be more aggressive in its upgrades, because this could be a real star in its stable.  The resorts are selling on Ebay though for less than $1000 per, probably secondary to the high maintainance fees. They start at $1, but by the time the auction ends, they are fetching around $500 to $600 per unit. Insurance costs I am sure are the driving factor, but further upgrades such as internet in all units, a new hot tub, etc...are needed.  Maybe Starwood is trying to force people out with these fees, if they keep going up at this rate should hit $2000 by the year 2011.


----------



## suskey (Apr 1, 2007)

I believe the $1080 a year is only for a 4 years because that includes the special assesment. Fee should then go back to around $750.

Susan


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 1, 2007)

We also need a couple of year's worth of good reviews.  I agree that there is no reason why this cannot be a valuable resort.  God isn't making any more beachfront and at some time our relatively quiet island will be in demand.


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> I don't think any of us Northerners can appreciate the amount of water that washed across that island in the hurricanes. We were at Vistana in April a few years back when a storm with 75 mph winds blew through. It was very frightening to have your balcony furniture blowing around on the balcony.


Judie, 
I think, as a northerner, we can at least come pretty close to understanding.  I live not far from the Jersey shore (90 min)....and even our area can get winds and water like this.  The Jersey shore has from time to time gotten slammed quite badly----requiring evacuation.  Also, I'm about 40 min from the Delaware River where it always seems to completely flood out Bucks County, PA.   It was of historical proportions last year---also requiring evacuation.  
My question is this.  Hurricanes and tropical storms won't stop coming.   It's wonderful that my $1,000 is going towards good upgrades/rehabs, but how does the Beach Club intend to prevent flood damage from occurring again in the future ?   I mean, if this much damage happened from the hurricanes of 2004, has Vistana set up measures to prevent it from happening again.  I don't intend to keep paying assessments every 5 years.   Does anyone know if they have plans in place to prevent future water/flood damage.   Thanks.   
Also, I would love to see recent pics if anyone has them.  I searched the web and cannot find anything.   I wish our association would send us an update with pics in the mail or something.   I checked Mystarcentral a month or so ago and didn't see any pics there either.   It's the least they can do for us owners who can't always get down there to check it out.
Also, I heard the owners of the Sheraton Vistana in Orlando (we usually do an internal trade into the Fountains I/II) have been assessed $1,000 for a major rehab there as the Vistana lost it's GC status with RCI.   Anyone hear anything on this ?


----------



## bward (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mia,

I agree more can be done by owners associations to update owners on what is happening in the individual resorts. Great point that more information, plus pictures from Vistana Beach Club would be helpful.

As for the assessments at Vistana Resort, you might want to do a search here on Tug, as this has been discussed. 

From what I gather, each section of Vistana Resort will be undergoing a rehab, and models are available on site to look at. 

The Lakes is the first to get a make over. And owners there are already getting their bills. Owners received mailings which included photos of what the new Lakes will look like. If you go the home page of mystarcentral, the top item in the news section has lots of info and pics of the Lakes refurb. There is also an audio podcast which talks about this too.

It seems the Lakes is the first to take the plunge, but the other areas of Vistana will be doing this too.

Judging from the pics, I would guess all of Vistana Resort will be restored to Gold Crown once this process is finished.

I don't own at Vistana Resort, and some of my information could be off. So I would strongly suggest going to mystarcentral, and also reading some of the posts on the board...in other words: don't take my word for it!! 

Take care,

bward


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Bward.   I did read the news about the Lakes on mystarcentral just now.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get the podcast to work.   I did check out info on the Beach Club as well.   I'm just suprised they don't have any pictures on the site like they do for the Lakes ?   I supposed I'll have to take a drive down there and see for myself this summer while we stay at the Orlando Vistana.  
I will do some searches for info on when the other (older) sections will be getting upgraded.  They needed it more than the Lakes did imho.  I always liked the Lakes and never really saw a problem with them.  I haven't stayed there since 2003 though.  
Thanks again.


----------



## suskey (Jun 7, 2007)

If you go to 

www.starwoodvacationownership.com

click on the Beach Club and then click Photos..you will see a bunch of pictures of the new units

Susan


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Susan.   
Does anyone know if this is building 1 or 2 ?  Have they completed both at this time ?


----------



## suskey (Jun 7, 2007)

As far as I know..both buildings have been renovated. There is also free wireless now..which was great.

I was there last week..3rd floor end unit. Weather was perfect. The resort is in top shape.

Susan


----------



## BigDog4All (Jun 15, 2007)

Vistana's Beach Club visit.....................

Yes, went to visit the Vistana's Beach Club today.  Took a tour of both phase I & Phase II

What a waste of time.  The building is old, but the furnishings are new....sort of.  Yes, they do have a 42 inch Sony flat screen.....so what.....big deal.
The appliance's....need to be replaced.

The Phase I only has ONE shower.....Phase II has TWO.
The pool is basically a kiddie pool.....small
The beach....mostly washed away.  I am sure this beach head will only survive a few more years.  You only have about 20 feet of beach and with over 10 people on te beach, you will be tripping over people.

No places to eat....well, maybe one resturant.

It's highly OVER RATED and not what you would call a place to relax on the beach.

Here is an EBay thingy.....
h**p://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200117940781&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


Iwould rate this an overall 2 out of 10.....But that's just my opinion....


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 16, 2007)

Big Dog, did you by chance check out the Turtle Reef Club next door?  My husband will be going there next February for his annual golf outing.

Any update would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Blondie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Anne- I checked it out when I was there in Feb. All units are ocean front- two bedrooms. One king and two twins I believe. Nice, clean, but not really fancy.I would certainly stay there and I liked what I saw. I have stayed at Vistana twice and disagree with the previous poster. The units are lovely. I stayed in the beach front unit and we all loved it. Small pool that is true, but a lovely beach. Not much nearby for restaurants but lots is nearby. The thing I dislike about the beachfront Vistana units is that the master bath has a huge jacuzzi-type tub and no shower- so everyone has to use the one shower although there are 2 bathrooms. Turtle Reef is very nice and looks very clean and comfortable. (I had asked to see a unit and they happilty obliged)  Hope this helps.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Blondie.


----------



## BigDog4All (Jun 17, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Big Dog, did you by chance check out the Turtle Reef Club next door?  My husband will be going there next February for his annual golf outing.
> 
> Any update would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, I did not check out the TRC.  We had a grand tour of the VBC, both Phase 1 & Phase 2, and I was so dissappointed, we had to leave quick.  The pictures you see on the VBC brochures are not what's there.  The beach has basically washed away.  The stairsteps from the 20 foot boardwalk is almost in the ocean and in high tide, it is..  But if one has never been to a beach before, this might be where you want to go.  But if ever been to the Gulf, Island, or any other normal beach, you will be sadly disappointed.  Yes, you have an Ocean front room (Phase 1) and Ocean view (Phase 2), but that's it.  And don't plan going in the pool.....10 kids in the pool and you will have NO room...period.  It's a watering bath pool.....about 10 - 20 feet across.  I wish I could say more positives comments, but there just weren't any.  Wish I had taken pics to post.


----------



## lgreenspan (Jul 20, 2007)

i am cosidering a resale purchase at this resort. Does anyone have recent photos of these of the updated units?


----------



## Sthack (Apr 22, 2008)

What area (Orlando, Panhandle, etc) in the review section can I find the reviews for Vistana Beach Club?


----------



## Dori (Apr 22, 2008)

Check Florida East Coast, Palm Beach area.  There are several reviews.  We are going there next February.  This will be our second visit.

Dori


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 25, 2008)

We start our week there on Sun (4/27).  This will be our first time back since the renovations.

I will post a review as soon as I get back.


----------

